# bristol bierkeller



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

anyone been? ive been a few times with my bro on a friday night - metal night  anywhere with cages to dance/headbang/air guitar in is cool in my book! and free shots with every drink!! safe to say someone was pissed this weekend.....


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

last time i went was about 9/10 years ago!!!

very different to the "usual" haunts i was regularly going to back in them days, but loved the change of scenery!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've also not been for years, but seen loads of bands there back in the late 80's early 90s, Stone Roses, Inspiral Carpets, Telescopes, Darling Buds, My Bloody Valentine, Les Thugs and many more.

I used to love the low roof and smallish size, great for noisy bands. To this day, My Bloody Valentine at the Bierkeller is my still may favourite gig i've been to.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

not been to a gig there but can see that it would be a good venue for them.


----------

